# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  jednokratna novcana pomoc nakon 90 dana bolovanja

## trinity

znam da je u nekom od tema bilo govora o ovome, ali me zanima konkretan slučaj.
s obzirom da trudnice koje su na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći primaju 100% naknadu plaće (možeš misliti  :Rolling Eyes:  , to vrijedi samo za one s plaćom do 4250,00kn) da li iste imaju pravo na tu naknadu nakon što prođe 90 dana bolovanja?
negdje sam pročitala da imaju pravo, ali moja kolegica je prošli tjedan pitala na poslu za tu pomoć i rekli su joj da kao trudnica s 100% naknadom (naravno, plaća joj je inače viša od 4250,00kn) *NEMA* pravo na tu jednokratnu pomoć.
mene taj isti odgovor čeka za mjesec dana, pa me zbilja zanima imamo li ili nemamo pravo na to i kome se trebam obratiti da bih ostvarila to pravo s obzirom da u računovodstvu ne zanju ništa o tome, a tajnica tumači zakon na ovaj način.

inače smo zaposlene na fakultetu, spadamo pod ministarstvo znanosti, obrazovanja i sporta, a u članku 62 temeljnog kolektivnog ugovora kojeg je potpisao i naš sindikat nigdje se ne vidi razlika između onih koji primanju 70%, 80% ili 100% naknadu plaće za vrijeme bolovanja.

hvala

----------


## NanoiBeba

Mislim da to ovisi o vašem kolektivnom ugovoru.

----------

Ako vam u kolektivnom piše da imate to pravo nakon 90 dana bolovanja, onda to važi i za trudničko bolovanje.

Probati ću naći stari topic o tome.

----------


## trinity

u kolektivnom ugovoru za znanost i visoko obrazovanje se nigdje ne spominju bolovanja i slično, već se spominje u TEMELJNOM kolektivnom ugovoru (članak 62) kojeg su potpisali :
Vlada Republike Hrvatske i
Hrvatski sindikat djelatnika u kulturi
Hrvatski strukovni sindikat medicinskih sestara – medicinskih tehničara
Nezavisni sindikat zaposlenih u srednjim školama
*Nezavisni sindikat znanosti i visokog obrazovanja*
Samostalni sindikat radnika u djelatnosti zdravstva, MIO i socijalne zaštite Hrvatske
Sindikat hrvatskih učitelja
Sindikat zaposlenika u djelatnosti socijalne skrbi Hrvatske

kolegica je išla kod tajnice fakulteta i ona kaže da se zakon tumači tako da mi nemamo pravo na jednokratnu novčanu pomoć.
istina ili ne? gdje provjeriti? kako ostvariti svoja prava ukoliko ih imamo?

----------

Evo, možda ovaj topic pomogne:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...90+dana#126623

----------


## trinity

evo pročitala sam ga, ali da budem iskrena nisam ništa pametnija

izgleda da neki isplaćuju, a neki ne (ovdje govorim samo o onima koji spadaju pod kolektivni ugovor, a ne o privatnicima koji nisu obavezni isplaćivati takve stvari)

ne znam šta dalje napraviti. izgleda da ipak imamo pravo na to, ali isto tako ne znam kako ostavriti to pravo kad naša tajnica kaže "NE MOŽE!"

----------

Mejl na Ministarstvo, imaju neku službu za odnose s javnošću, pravnu službu, ili nešto tako?

----------


## trinity

a našla sam nešto i na ovom topicu:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9171

ali svejedno izgleda da me čeka bitka iz koje ne znam tko će izaći kao pobjednik :/

----------


## Oriana

Treba pitati Komisiju za tumačenje Kolektivnog ugovora. 
Negdje sam pročitala tumačenje za državne službenike i namještenike, u ponedjeljak mogu potražiti jer sad ne stignem.

----------


## NanoiBeba

I ja sam radila na faksu i znam kakva je tam zbrka. Frendica koja još radi je trebala isto dobiti neki iznos-ne znam više šta (mislim nešto kao "terenski" dodatak, ma da ne bubnem glupost). Uglavnom, sistem je da moraš tražiti. Sami ti ništa ne daju i neće ti niti ponuditi odnosno reći kakave su sve mogućnosti.

Kod mene u firmi ja pojma nisma imala da ću dobiti te novce, samo su mi lijepo sjali na račun. Jer ljudi koji rade na obračunu plača misle na ljude i rade svoj posao više nego korektno

----------


## trinity

evo nisam bila lijena, pa ako još nekome zatreba gdje može pitati je kako i oriana kaže komisija za tumačenje tku

njihova adresa:
Ministarstvo gospodarstva, rada i poduzetništva
Ulica grada Vukovara 78
Zagreb

njima treba poslati pismeni upit i čekati njihov odgovor

----------


## trinity

ih, zbilja sam vrijedna kad je lova u pitanju...
na stranici ministarstva gosp. rada i poduz.... našla sam dokument koji se zove "pregled tumačenja temeljnog kolektivnog ugovora za javne službe" i tamo na vrhu stranice 12 nalazi se ovaj tekst vezan uz tumančenje članka 62 (i spominje se da za porodiljni dopust nema naknade što je i ok):
*( 162 ) Bolovanjem se smatra i bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoći.*
što bi značilo da ja imam pravo na naknadu...odnit ću to tajnici,a  ako ne bude tila prihvatit pišem direktno komisiji
ako koga zanima cijeli dokument evo LINK

----------

Super!  :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

Ja radim na školi. Nije faks, ali plaća mi dolazi iz istog izvora kao i tvoja. Pa, dakle: i moja je tajnica rekla da *misli da* najvjerojatnije nemam pravo, ali ona nije lijena pa je rekla da će ipak poslati zahtjev u Ministarstvo pa ako odbiju, na istome sam, a ako odobre - super!

I odobrili su. Bolovanje je bolovanje. Bez obzira da li je slomljena ruka ili komplikacije u trudnoći.

Sretno s naknadom. Ja sam dobila preko 3000.

----------


## trinity

Odlično Amalthea, ja danas nisam stigla uhvatiti moju tajnicu na poslu, ali naći ću je idući tjedan i malo ću ja njoj "protumačit" kolektivni ugovor, pa ako se ne usaglasimo idem dalje.
Čula sam se s kolegicom koja je bila 5,5 mjeseci na bolovanju, a sad je prešla na porodiljni i njoj je tajnica rekla da je baš nedavno čitala tumačenje TKU-a i da je iz toga zaključila da nemamo pravo na naknadu za vrijeme bolovanja. Ja mislim da je tajnica malo pobrkala pojmove "porodiljni dopust"  i "bolovanje zbog komplikacija".  :Mad:

----------


## DudaGG

I ja radim u skoli, dakle isto ministarstvo. Prosli mjesec sam bas dobila tu naknadu, dakle to je frisko.
Moja tajnica nije bila sigurna, ali je trazila te novce od Ministarstva "pa sto bude", rekla je. Oni su uredno sljedeci mjesec uplatili preko 3000kn. Sretno!

----------


## sandraf

> ih, zbilja sam vrijedna kad je lova u pitanju...
> na stranici ministarstva gosp. rada i poduz.... našla sam dokument koji se zove "pregled tumačenja temeljnog kolektivnog ugovora za javne službe" i tamo na vrhu stranice 12 nalazi se ovaj tekst vezan uz tumančenje članka 62 (i spominje se da za porodiljni dopust nema naknade što je i ok):
> *( 162 ) Bolovanjem se smatra i bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoći.*
> što bi značilo da ja imam pravo na naknadu...odnit ću to tajnici,a  ako ne bude tila prihvatit pišem direktno komisiji
> ako koga zanima cijeli dokument evo LINK


trinity, i ja sam na faksu, ista sitaucija oko naknade, bas sam razmisljala sto uciniti. hvala ti za ovaj link. 

jesi li vec pisala ministarstvu? ajde, nek ti ne bude tesko javiti jesi li dobila naknadu i u kojem iznosu.

----------


## lukica

da vas malo razveselim (već sam negdje pisala o tome...)
ja radim na faksu, bila sam na komplikacijama i dobila sam naknadu :D 
kod mene su žene u računovodstvu ipak izgleda malo informiranije...
ukratko: prošle godine početkom 5. mjeseca krenula sam na komplikacije, a lova mi je sjela na tekući u 12. mjesecu.Nisam podnosila nikakav zahtjev već sam samo donosila doznake i to je bilo dovoljno. Kad sam pitala za naknadu rekli su mi da to ide automatski  :? i kod mene je i bilo tako, a vama držim fige za istu proceduru i nedajte se izmanipulirati - ta vas lova čeka  8)

----------


## sikica

Ajde, još malo veselja  :Smile:   :D  i ja dobila naknadu pred dvadesetak dana. Nisam na faksu ali u školi jesam, dakle isto ministarstvo.
Ja sam znala da će meni moja tajnica reći da nemam pravo pa sam prije toga direktnim telefonskim pozivom provjerila u Ministarstvu i oni su mi rekli da ako mojoj tajnicu bilo što nije jasno nek ih izvoli nazvati jer komplikacije u trudnoći također imaju pravo na naknadu!
I tako i bi..ona meni rekla "Nemaš pravo!", ja njoj "Zovi Ministarstvo!" i... ja dobila pare 8) !!!

----------


## sandraf

> Ja sam znala da će meni moja tajnica reći da nemam pravo pa sam prije toga direktnim telefonskim pozivom provjerila u Ministarstvu i oni su mi rekli da ako mojoj tajnicu bilo što nije jasno nek ih izvoli nazvati jer komplikacije u trudnoći također imaju pravo na naknadu!
> I tako i bi..ona meni rekla "Nemaš pravo!", ja njoj "Zovi Ministarstvo!" i... ja dobila pare 8) !!!



sikice, znam da je mala vjerojatnost, ali sjecas li se s kim si razgovarala? kod moje tajnice pali samo ime i prezime i broj telefona... pa ako znas, da mi skratis trazenje, bila bih ti zahvalna.

----------


## trinity

ja čekam prvo razgovor s tajnicom koja je trenutno nešto bolesna pa je nema na poslu, ali meni i nije neka žurba jer sam tek 70 dana na bolovanju, pa ću svoja prava tražiti za 20-ak dana
sad ću se prvo izboriti za kolegicu  :Smile:

----------


## vesnare

Evo i mene sa glupim pitanjem  :Embarassed:  
Na bolovanju sam od 01.03. do 06.05. i od 07.05. sam otvorila porodiljni. *Smatra li se porodiljni isto bolovanjem* :? 
Mislim, bolovanje zbog komplikacija ne iznosi mi 90 dana, ali ako se i porodiljni računa kao bolovanje onda bih mogla popuniti zahtjev. Inače, u državnoj sam firmi (nije prosvjeta) i po našem kolektivnom ugovoru imam pravo na ovu naknadu za 90 dana bolovanja.
Nisam mogla porodiljni otvoriti kasnije da ispunim bolovanje od 90 dana, jer sam išla na komisiju, a oni produžuju bolovanje automatizmom od 45 dana.
Ako netko zna pliiiiiiiiz  :Grin:

----------


## trinity

vesnare, žao mi je, ali nemaš pravo na jednakratnu novčanu pomoć jer se porodiljni dopust ne smatra bolovanjem, a na bolovanju si bila kraće od 90 dana...
i ne moraš dalje provjeravati, ovo ti je provjerena informacija

----------


## trinity

eh, da, još nešto
neću pisati komisiji za tumačenje TKU-a jer sam razgovarala s gospođom u računovodstvu i rekla je da su ona i tajnica naknadno proučavale tumačenje TKU-a i zaključile da ipak imamo pravo na jednokratnu novčanu pomoć ako smo na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći. 
Samo trebamo napisati zamolbu (jednu rečenicu) i onda ćemo dobit lovu, a faks onda šalje tu zamolbu zajedno s kopijama doznaka u ministarstvo (znanosti  i obrazovanja) da im refundira tu lovu. 
Izgleda da svako ima svoj način funkcioniranja, ali bitno je da ćemo mi ipak dobiti lovu. :D 
Ja se još moram strpiti 20 dana dok ne napunim 90 dana bolovanja   :Grin:

----------


## sikica

sandraf, nazvala sam na centralu i tamo su me prespajali kad sam im objasnila što trebam. Nažalost ne znam poimenice s kim sam razgovarala :/  . Nazovi i provjeri! Ja sam bez problema dobila i kulturno mi objasnili. Evo, da se nađe:
 Ministarstvo znanosti, obrazovanja i športa 
Trg hrvatskih velikana 6 
10000 Zagreb
Telefon: +385 1 4569 000
Faks: +385 1 4617 962, 4594 290
E-pošta: ured@mzos.hr

Sretno!  :Wink:

----------


## trinity

evo cure, moj epilog: došla neki dan na posao, prošlo 90 dana od početka bolovanja, donila molbu i fotokopiju trudničke knjižice. šefica računovodstva mi rekla da pričekam malo i onda otišla sa mnom na blagajnu fakulteta gdje su mi odmah na ruke isplatili 2500,00 kn (to je neoporezivi dio), a naknadno cu na tekući račun dobiti još nešto više od 800,00 kn (oporezivi dio)...što znači, sve skupa nešto malo preko 3300,00 kn.
amen.

----------


## sandraf

i ja se spremam zvati na faks i traziti naknadu. vec znam da mogu ocekivati natezanje, pa sve nesto odugovlacim...

----------


## sandraf

evo, da se i ja pohvalim da stvari ipak idu na bolje. jucer su me zvali s faksa da imam pravo na tu naknadu (3300 i nesto kuna), da se zahtjevi salju kvartalno i da ce i za mene poslati do kraja 6. mjeseca. nisu trazili nikakve dokumente, gospodja iz racunovodstva je rekla da ima sve spremno, samo joj trebaju doznake i da cu novac dobiti na tekuci racun. eto...

----------


## fjora

ako imate problema nabolje da se obratite sindikalnom povjereniku,
kod nas članovi sindikata također imaju mogučnost dobiti potporu 
ako su bili 3 mjeseca na bolovanju, a također se može "ukamuflirati"
da je kolegica dugo na bolovanju, ima mala primanja, kredite,...
i ako imate razumnog povjerenika da našiše molbu možete dobiti...

----------


## sandraf

> ako imate problema nabolje da se obratite sindikalnom povjereniku,
> kod nas članovi sindikata također imaju mogučnost dobiti potporu 
> ako su bili 3 mjeseca na bolovanju, a također se može "ukamuflirati"
> da je kolegica dugo na bolovanju, ima mala primanja, kredite,...
> i ako imate razumnog povjerenika da našiše molbu možete dobiti...


fjora, ja jesam clan sindikata. iskljucuje li u tom slucaju dobivanje jednokratne naknade ovu od sindikata? ili mogu obje (mudri smajlic)? ipak placam clanarinu...

----------


## fjora

mislim da te dvije naknade nemaju veze jedna sa drugom i da možeš dobiti obje

----------


## trinity

> mislim da te dvije naknade nemaju veze jedna sa drugom i da možeš dobiti obje


to mi bas i nema smisla
a tko bi trebao isplatiti tu drugu naknadu ? sindikat? :/

----------


## fjora

da sindikat,
ali za ovu prvu također možeš pitati nekoga u sindikatu da se raspita (i izbori) za tebe

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Zna li netko od vas imam li pravo na regres za godišnji ako sam na bolovanju?
Naime, učiteljica sam, od 11. 1. ove godine sam na komplikacijama (nakon duuuugo natezanja sam valjda dobila onu naknadu nakon 90 dana, ali je mojoj tajnici trebalo 150 dana da pošalje zamolbu i 100 mojih telefonskih poziva, a još uvijek mi nije sjela lova, a računovotkinja je rekla da bide oko 27. ovog mjeseca- živi bili pa vidjeli), a od 23. 6. mi započinje porodiljski.
Kome da se obratim? :?

----------

Cure, čitam ovo i može mi netko samo malo pojasniti - radi se o dodatku ili nagradi nakon registriranih 90 dana bolovanja :? ?
Tko to plaća i može li to ostvariti svaka trudnica koja je na bolovanju duže od 90 dana?
Vidim da ste sve ovdje zaposlene u prosvjeti pa se pitam mogu li ja to ostvariti?
Zaposlena sam na neodređeno vrijeme kod odvjetnika već šest godina, sad sam na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći, ne prijeti mi otkaz.
Ako mogu ostvariti to pravo, kome se mogu obratiti?
Hvala!

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

koliko ja znam, tj. koliko su mi rekli: svi koji su u kontinuitetu na bolovanju 90 dana imaju pravo na *jednokratnu novčanu pomoč jednom godišnje*. Ne znam kakva je procedura kod privatnika, ali u školstvu i ostalim državnim firmama računovodstvo na temelju kopija doznaka o bolovanju pošalje zahtjev u dotično ministarstvo i oni pošalju novce.
Ako imaš dobru računovotkinju ili tajnicu na poslu ona ti može puno toga objasniti. Ali da imaš 100% pravo na to- imaš! Samo ne znam koga da tražiš. A to bi tvoje tajništvo ili računovodstvo moralo znati.

----------


## Minnie

DanijelaHorvat, nemaju svi pravo na tu naknadu. Samo oni ciji poslodavci su potpisnici kolektivnog ugovora koji to propisuje. Trinity je gore nabrojala na koga se sve ovo odnosi (clanak 62. Temeljnog kolektivnog... kojeg su potpisnici...)

To nije pravo iz Zakona o radu, pa da se tice svih radnika.

Ja radim u maloj privatnoj tvrtki, i mogu samo ljubomorno citati ovaj topic... 

Zuta, radis kod odvjetnika, znaci kod privatnika - obrtnika. Njega ne obvezuje nikakav kolektivni ugovor koji bi to omogucavao ovo pravo, znaci nista od tvoje naknade.

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

:/ 
Uf, baš mi je žao!  :Sad:

----------

Ah, i meni je žao. Ali nema veze, barem sam sad i to raščistila.
Hvala cure!

----------


## kata

Pozdrav svima!  :Smile:  
Ja sam na bolovanju od 1.4. , inače radim u OŠ. 
Zanima me da li se ova jednokratna novčana pomoč nakon 90 dana bolovanja odnosi na bolovanje nakon 3 mjeseca(računajuči i subote i nedjelje) ili  baš mora proči 90 "radnih" dana pa tek onda mogu zatražiti lovu. :? 
Inače kad sam tajnici i računovođi napomenula to pravo-kao znaju za to ali nisu sigurni da ću dobiti jer I TAKO DOBIVAM  "PUNU" PLAČU   :Rolling Eyes: 

I vi sretnice koje ste dobile lovu -kako dugo vremena prođe dok ne stigne na račun?
- stislo a minus na tekućem mršav!  :/

----------


## maria71

u školi te pokušavaju smuljat
već viđeno

bolje da ne pišem dalje jer mi je muka

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Kata,
ja sam dobila ovaj mjesec (KONAČNO) lovu. Na čuvanju trudnoće sam od 11. 1. ove godine i već sam fakat dosadila svima s traženjem te love, a moja tajnica se pravila nevjerojatno glupa (ili možda nije) ali nisam odustala i evo!
Fotokopiraj doznake o bolovanju i daj u ruke svojoj tajnici, a ona ima napisati što već mora (ne znam i nije te briga- ona mora znati) i poslati tu zamolbu u Ministarstvo. U Ministarstvu ćim dobiju zamolbu, drugi mjesec odmah šalju lovu.
Ako si na bolovanju od 1.4. to znači da od 1.7. imaš pravo tražiti lovu.
Iznos je 3250 kn! Divota za gladne minuse! (ps. jesi u banci dala zahtjev da ti dozvole daljnje korištenje dozvoljenog minusa? Ako nisi odi jer će ti ga ukinuti)

----------


## kata

DANIJELA , hvala na savjetima , vidim da se ti nisi dala smuljat- bravo :D

Doznake o bolovanju tajnica već ima , naime nosim im svakog mjeseca.
A što se tiče minusa , za sad mi ga nisu smanjili jer uplate su svakog mjeseca redovite, a nadam se da ni neće !

Ma najgore mi je to što znam DA IMAM PRAVO na naknadu-lijepo sve piše u Kolektivnom , a i tajnica to zna ALI kao ne zna hoće li mi odobriti ili ne...za pop.....! Mislim ako na nešto imaš pravo onda imaš i gotovo, šta ima filozofirat! Odmah mi tlak skoči

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Znam da imaš redovite uplate, i ja imam, ali mi je ovaj mjesec stigla sms iz zabe da mi ukidaju minus, pa mi je skoro vodenjak puko od šoka  :shock:  :shock: .
Naime, naknada iz hzzo-a stiže u banku pod drugom šifrom koju oni ne prepoznaju (tj. njihov kompjuter) kao stalni prihod, pa moraš otići tamo u svoju matičnu poslovnicu, donijeti im trudničku ili bolje onaj zahtjev koji ispunjavaš na hzzou za naknadu i onda ti oni "ručno" odobre daljnje korištenja minusa na slijedećih 6 mjeseci, a kad  i oni isteknu onda se zahtjev obnovi. Ja bila, i napravila to jučer.

A kaj se tajnica tiče- ja mislim da u natječaju za posao u kojem se traže tajnice pod jedini uvjet zaposlenja stoji: TRAŽIMO OSOBU KOJA MISLI DA JE POPILA SVU PAMET SVIJETA.
Jer jedino takve postoje po tajništvima.

Ali, baš me briga, ja zovem ministarstva i sindikate te joj sve serviram na nos i ne odustajem od svojeg.
Samo ti traži što je tvoje!!

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Znam da imaš redovite uplate, i ja imam, ali mi je ovaj mjesec stigla sms iz zabe da mi ukidaju minus, pa mi je skoro vodenjak puko od šoka  :shock:  :shock: .
Naime, naknada iz hzzo-a stiže u banku pod drugom šifrom koju oni ne prepoznaju (tj. njihov kompjuter) kao stalni prihod, pa moraš otići tamo u svoju matičnu poslovnicu, donijeti im trudničku ili bolje onaj zahtjev koji ispunjavaš na hzzou za naknadu i onda ti oni "ručno" odobre daljnje korištenja minusa na slijedećih 6 mjeseci, a kad  i oni isteknu onda se zahtjev obnovi. Ja bila, i napravila to jučer.

A kaj se tajnica tiče- ja mislim da u natječaju za posao u kojem se traže tajnice pod jedini uvjet zaposlenja stoji: TRAŽIMO OSOBU KOJA MISLI DA JE POPILA SVU PAMET SVIJETA.
Jer jedino takve postoje po tajništvima.

Ali, baš me briga, ja zovem ministarstva i sindikate te joj sve serviram na nos i ne odustajem od svojeg.
Samo ti traži što je tvoje!!

----------


## iva_777

Danijela
meni se to dogodilo u prvoj trudnoći, idi u banku donesi trudničku, napisat ćeš ručno zahtjev i opet će ti odobriti minus u istoj visini. Naravno to ćeš morati ponavljati svakih 6 mjeseci sve dok opet ne počneš primati plaću.

A sad što se tiće naknade za 90 dana bolovanja. I ja radim u ustanovi koja spada pod Nezavisni sindikat znanosti i visokog obrazovanja. Nakon donešene treće doznake (dakle nakon isteka tih 90 dana) uredno su mi uplatili punu cifru cca 3300 kuna, a (nažalost) ja nemam plaću 4250 kn.
Dakle komplikacioje u trudnoći se smatraju normalnim bolovanjem i imaš puno pravo na tu naknadu.
Meni je objašnjeno da se to isplaćuje jednom godišnje, pa ako imaš sreću da si na bolovanju šest mjeseci (npr. 10,11,12 mj. 2004.  i 1, 2, 3 mj  2005.) možeš ju dobiti dva puta.

Sretno

----------


## sandraf

> Meni je objašnjeno da se to isplaćuje jednom godišnje, pa ako imaš sreću da si na bolovanju šest mjeseci (npr. 10,11,12 mj. 2004.  i 1, 2, 3 mj  2005.) možeš ju dobiti dva puta.
> 
> Sretno


mislim da ovo posljednje nije tocno. takva se naknada isplacuje samo jednom godisnje.

----------


## iva_777

Tako je u ovom mom primjeru jednom za bolovanje u 2004 godini i jednom za bolovanje u 2005 godini.
Sad koliko je to točno ne znam, ja samo kažem šta su meni rekli.
 A to je: ja sam bila na komplikacijama od 1.11.2004. i treći mjesec mi je završio (odnosno tih devedeset dana) 31.1.2005.
Isplata je bila u 2005 i to je to.
A da sam bila na komplikacijama od 1.10.2004. (završilo bi s 31.12.2004.) dobila bi i za tih tri mjeseca, ali i za prva tri u 2005. jer je to već druga godina.

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Iva ima pravo, jednom godišnje imaš pravo na tu naknadu, ali baš su rijetke kojima se poklipi da su na prelasku godine! :/ 
Slijedeći put ću tempirati!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sandraf

je, pardon, nisam pazljivo citala i  i nisam vidjela da je iva stavila kao primjer bolovanje kroz dvije godine.... sorry... moja poanta je bila da ne moze dvaput kroz istu godinu...

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

:Wink:  
kužimo se

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

:Wink:  
kužimo se

----------


## iva_777

ma sve pet   :Smile:  

da su meni to rekli na vrijeme ja bi i otišla na komplikacije mjesec dana ranije, ali oni su to naravno mudro prešutili   :Mad:  
kao da bi propali za te novce  :Razz:

----------


## kata

Thanks cure  :Smile:  
Sutra idem u banku vidjet što se da "spasit"!
A naknadu ću valjda i ja dobiti  :Razz:  

svima   :Love:

----------


## maria71

pa  u tri ....#$%&/&%$#***

mislim ja sam mogla dobit te 2 naknade



da sam otišla 1.10 2003 na čuvanje trudnoće

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

:/ 
uf, baš peh!
Al znaš za drugi puta!! 8)

----------

Bok svima!

Na trudnickom bolovanju sam od 29.07.05-29.10.05. sto je točno tri mjeseca.Porodni dopust mi pocinje 30.10.05.(45 dan prije termina poroda).Smatram da imam pravo na naknadu jer sam zaposlena u zdravstvu , a kolektivni ugovor za zdravstvo kaze:

Članak 75. 

Radnik ima pravo na pomoć u slučaju: 

- bolovanja  duljeg od 90 dana – jednom godišnje u visini 1 proračunske osnovice

Ja cu biti na bolovanju 93 dana, stoje dulje od 90 dana, no strah me da mi oni ne kazu da to nije vise od tri kalendarska mjeseca, buduci da uvijek vole komplicirati, narocito kad nekom treba isplatiti novce.
Molim vas da me savjetujete , tako da se odmah  mogu ispravno postavit i trazit svoja prava.
Da li cu imati problema???!!!

Hvala svima

----------


## trinity

ja sam bila na bolovanju taman tu negdje 91-92 dana i dobila sam tu naknadu

----------


## Loli

da malo zakompliciram:
ja idem na bolovanje 1.10. 
imam pravo na naknadu za 2005
*ali*
45 dana prije očekivanog dana poroda moram ići na porodiljni, što nije bolovanje nego dopust. *Jeste li sigurne* da isplaćuju naknadu i za porodiljni dopust, a ne samo za bolovanje? To mi je malo sumjnivo.

----------


## trinity

Loli, naknada ide samo i iskljucivo za bolovanje koje bez prekida traje minimalno 90 dana, porodiljni dopust se ne racuna

----------


## Loli

to znači da novce dobivam samo jednom tako sam i mislila

----------


## sissi

Cure, bok!

Imam pitanje: samo zahvaljujući ovom podforumu sam uooće i doznala da imam pravo na jednokratnu pomoć nakon 90 dana uzastopnog, neprekinutog bolovanja, konkretno čuvanja trudnoće, tj. komplikacija u trudnoći.

Ja sam već mjesecima na bolovanju i prije nekih mjesec dana sam odnijela zahtjev za isplatu te naknade u školu (srednju) u kojoj radim.

Prije toga sam se oboružala nekim znanjem, tj. isprintala sam si Pregled tumačenja Zajedničke komisije ... na koji je Trinity (hvala ti  :Love:  ) stavila link.

U školi uobičajeno - tajnica mi s vrata govori da nemam pravo, jer bi me inače upozorila na to (mo'š mislit - nikad o ničemu nije informirana), onda da nemam pravo jer trudnoća nije bolovanje (koji gušt kad sam joj pokazala stavku koja kaže da bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoći SPADA u bolovanje, ali ne i porodiljni dopust).

E, sad, neki dan sam nazvala da pitam u kojem je to stadiju - ona je zamolbu za isplatu naknade poslala u Ministarstvo (prosvjete?), ali nije imala vremena se dalje brinuti o tome (treba igrati pasijans na PC).

Zanima me gdje i koga da zovem i gnjavim radi te naknade? Ministarstvo provjete? Ne želim uvijek popustiti državi koja mi i najmanji honorar uvijek oporezuje itd (da sad ne tupim)..


Bila bih vam zahvalna na nekom savjetu

Pusa i hvala unaprijed

----------


## Brunda

> da malo zakompliciram:
> ja idem na bolovanje 1.10. 
> imam pravo na naknadu za 2005
> *ali*
> 45 dana prije očekivanog dana poroda moram ići na porodiljni, što nije bolovanje nego dopust. *Jeste li sigurne* da isplaćuju naknadu i za porodiljni dopust, a ne samo za bolovanje? To mi je malo sumjnivo.


Loli, mislim da je 45 dana prije predviđenog termina najranije što možeš ići, a 28 (ili tu negdje) ono što moraš.

----------


## Minnie

> Loli, mislim da je 45 dana prije predviđenog termina najranije što možeš ići, a 28 (ili tu negdje) ono što moraš.


Ali ako na rodiljni ide direktno sa bolovanja, onda rodiljni mora poceti 45 dana ranije. Do 28 dana ranije moze se odgoditi kad je trudnoca uredna i kad trudnica nije na bolovanju.

----------


## Brunda

Ahaa!

----------


## Brunda

A mene zanima da li ja koja sam na bolovanju zbog njege dijeteta imam pravo na tu naknadu nakon 90 dana i kolika je.

----------


## Minnie

Na bolovanju si, nije vazan uzrok bolovanja.

http://kenny2.globalnet.hr/www.mingo...avneSluzbe.doc

Pogledaj clanak 62 (tumacenje TKU).

Brunda, ti radis u skoli? Onda spadas po Temeljni kolektivni ugovor.




> TEMELJNI kolektivni ugovor (članak 62) kojeg su potpisali : 
> 
> Vlada Republike Hrvatske i 
> Hrvatski sindikat djelatnika u kulturi 
> Hrvatski strukovni sindikat medicinskih sestara – medicinskih tehničara 
> Nezavisni sindikat zaposlenih u srednjim školama 
> Nezavisni sindikat znanosti i visokog obrazovanja 
> Samostalni sindikat radnika u djelatnosti zdravstva, MIO i socijalne zaštite Hrvatske 
> Sindikat hrvatskih učitelja 
> Sindikat zaposlenika u djelatnosti socijalne skrbi Hrvatske


Iznos naknade je cca 3.300,00 kn.

----------


## Brunda

Ne radim u školi, nego u dnevnim novinama.

----------


## Minnie

A sori, nemam pojma zasto sam te smjestila u skolu.  :Embarassed:  

Koje dnevne, imaju li Kolektivni ili Pravilnik o radu? Ovu naknadu moraju isplacivati samo oni poslodavci koji su se obvezali na to Kolektivnim ili Pravilnikom. To nije pravo po Zakonu o radu i nemaju svi pravo na to.

----------


## Brunda

Thanks, zvat ću u firmu.

----------


## Mayaa

samo podižem topić jer koliko ja znam velika većina trudnica ne zna da ova mogućnost postoji !

----------


## Gemini

> ih, zbilja sam vrijedna kad je lova u pitanju...
> na stranici ministarstva gosp. rada i poduz.... našla sam dokument koji se zove "pregled tumačenja temeljnog kolektivnog ugovora za javne službe" i tamo na vrhu stranice 12 nalazi se ovaj tekst vezan uz tumančenje članka 62 (i spominje se da za porodiljni dopust nema naknade što je i ok):
> *( 162 ) Bolovanjem se smatra i bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoći.*
> što bi značilo da ja imam pravo na naknadu...odnit ću to tajnici,a  ako ne bude tila prihvatit pišem direktno komisiji
> ako koga zanima cijeli dokument evo LINK


Moze li neko odgovoriti da li ova naknada vrijedi samo za zaposlene u drzavnim ustanovama, ili za svih, i gdje se mogu naci dodatne informacije?

Vidim da je ovaj topic pokrenut prije godinu dana, ali mozda se neko javi  :Smile:

----------


## mamazika

> gdje se mogu naci dodatne informacije


u tvom kolektivnom ugovoru, statutu firme i sl.

----------


## Tomica

Zahvaljujući vama i ja sam dobila tu naknadu.   :Love:  
Radim u školi u manjem gradu gdje je u svakom času nekoliko kolegica na čuvanju trudnoće, no nikad nam nitko nije ukazao na ovu mogućnost. Kad sam ovdje pročitala za to, nazvala sam tajnicu i pitala je hoću li i ja to dobiti, a ona se iznenadila i začudila jer da nikad nije čula za to. Obećala mi je da će se raspitati. Nakon par tjedana opet sam je nazvala da vidim što je, a ona se opet izmotavala. Nakon toga sam im dostavila pismeni zahtjev za isplatu naknade i čekala. I doista, kad su vidjeli da ne odustajem, zatražili su taj novac i, naravno, dobili ga. Pa proslijedili meni. :D

----------


## Gemini

Evo ekipa samo da javim da ću zahvaljujući ovom topicu i ja dobiti naknadu, doduse 2500kn, ali PRIVATNI POSLODAVAC :shock:  a to se zove uspjeh! Pitala, objašnjavala...dobila!!
 :D  :D

----------


## Minnie

Privatnik? Super  :Smile:

----------


## Gemini

Eto moja Minnie ima i toga u ovom našem Zadru. :D

----------


## Astralis

> Evo ekipa samo da javim da ću zahvaljujući ovom topicu i ja dobiti naknadu, doduse 2500kn, ali PRIVATNI POSLODAVAC :shock:  a to se zove uspjeh! Pitala, objašnjavala...dobila!!
>  :D  :D


 :D 

A kolika je inace naknada nakon 90 dana bolovanja? Je li to tih 2500kn ili po cemu se odredjuje? Thanks   :Kiss:

----------


## sissi

Samo da se zahvalim. Da nema ovog topica niti ja ne bih dobila tu naknadu. Ja sam inače prva u školi koja je dobila tu naknadu, a tajnica me zdušno uvjeravala da na naknadu nemam pravo...

Još jednom, thnx

----------


## Tomica

> A kolika je inace naknada nakon 90 dana bolovanja? Je li to tih 2500kn ili po cemu se odredjuje?


Astralis, ja sam dobila jednu svoju prosječnu plaću.

----------


## trinity

> Astralis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A kolika je inace naknada nakon 90 dana bolovanja? Je li to tih 2500kn ili po cemu se odredjuje?  
> 
> 
> Astralis, ja sam dobila jednu svoju prosječnu plaću.


koliko ja znam negdje oko 3300 kn

----------


## Gemini

[/quote]
A kolika je inace naknada nakon 90 dana bolovanja? Je li to tih 2500kn ili po cemu se odredjuje? Thanks   :Kiss: [/quote]

U školstvu vidim da obično dobivaju 3300kn, a inače u RRiF-u piše da poslodavac može isplatiti 2500kn, tako da se privatnici obično drže toga.

----------


## princessmo

evo podižem temu... :Very Happy: 
upravo sam se iznenadila, stiglo mi je pismo od poslodavca da imam pravo na tu naknadu obzirom da sam nabolovanju duže od 90 dana. Nisam imala pojma da to uopće postoji, oni su mi poslali dopis da će se uputiti zahtjev Ministarstvu radi isplate te jednokratne pomoći. zanima me podnose li to oni zahtjev ili moram ja osobno?

----------


## spajalica

bas i o tome cavrljamo na ovom topicu
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79970-z...91enje-djeteta

----------


## princessmo

ooo tnx! idem pogledati...iako ja spadam pod javni sektor, a koliko sam skužila to nije isto kao i državni sektor.

----------

